# Could My Platy Be Pregnant?



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello! 

I've had Platies for a while now. I started with five- all females, so I did not have to worry about babies.

However, my boyfriend gave me two red tail dalmatian platies and a mysterious silver/blue platy with mickey mouse markings (such a sweet guy- he really knows how to buy presents for me  ) 

Anyway, the dalmatians definitely looked female, but I am now fairly certain the mystery platy is a male (it chases all of my girls around in turns).

I noticed today that my sunset platy is looking rather plump- could she be with child?







The last picture is Ariel with my gold twinbar, Jasmine. Jasmine is a bigger fish, but she doesn't seem as round to me.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Not "with child", how about with children - lots of them.


----------



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

SueD said:


> Not "with child", how about with children - lots of them.


Hahaha! True! I just didn't want to say pregnant again XD


----------



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree--- With CHILDREN!


----------



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

So I am not wrong in thinking that she looks pregnant?

I know if I do not separate the babies and adults, they will be eaten. However, I am not sure what I ought to do? My platies are in a 55 gallon community tank.


----------



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

You can either put mom in a breeder net so the babies would be born there & safely separated from the others, or set up like maybe a 10 gallon for the babies.
Several years ago I bred purple Moscow guppies. I watched mom one time give birth, then turn right & eat the babies. Not sure if Platies will do that or not.


----------

